

The myth of $10,000/lb launch costs - JumpCrisscross
http://www.spaceref.com/news/viewnews.html?id=301

======
dalke
That article is 11 years old. What's the purpose in linking to it?

The Falcon 9 can lift 29,000 lbs to LEO for US$54 million. That's $1,900/lb.

